# Las Vegas Monorail



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 14, 2007)

L.A. Times Vegas Monorail Article

I've been on the Vegas monorail a number of times. It's no Disneyland - a surprisingly rough ride. Also, it's pretty slow, though there is one long straightaway by a golf course where it opens up; the higher speed on that section seems to smooth out the ride. Still, it beats walking the Strip in 115-degree heat, or sitting in traffic on the Strip for hours to go 6 miles. The article doesn't mention that the reason the original opening was delayed was software glitches in the automated control system; the parts falling off came later.


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Aloha

My reaction against the LV Monorail is it is so far from the important parts of the hotels and that above all, does not go downtown to the transportation or the airport, plus only serves the ? side of the strip.


----------



## gswager (Sep 17, 2007)

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> My reaction against the LV Monorail is it is so far from the important parts of the hotels and that above all, does not go downtown to the transportation or the airport, plus only serves the ? side of the strip.


I agree with you, Eric, about it. It should built over the Las Vegas Strip (above the car traffic). It's a win situation on both sides of strip. I rode it few times and it may be convenient, but the other casinos are out of reach. Plus, the builders build the track in a zig zag way!


----------

